# Abhängigkeitsprobleme beim Update von Gnome

## jochenf

Hallo,

ich komme von Debian Wheezy und erwäge einen Umstieg auf Gentoo/Funtoo. Habe vor 2 Tagen nun probehalber Funtoo installiert, das compilieren von Gnome und Firefox ist nun durch, und nun gibt es schon Probleme mit dem ersten Update. Leider habe ich von Portage noch keine Ahnung und weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich den Fehler suchen kann und evtl. beheben kann.

Folgendes passiert:

```
jochen@localhost:~$ sudo emerge -uavDN @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/xapian-1.3.1-r1  USE="brass chert inmemory sse sse2 -doc -static-libs" 4,318 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/babl-0.1.10-r1  USE="mmx sse (-altivec)" 440 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dee-1.0.14-r2  USE="icu introspection -debug -doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-python3_2)" 666 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.0.3-r1000  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3 -2.6 -2.7-jython -2.7-pypy-2.0 -3.1 -3.2 -3.4 (-3.5)" 1,429 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/isodate-0.5.0-r1000  PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3 -2.6 -2.7-jython -2.7-pypy-2.0 -3.1 -3.2 -3.4 (-3.5)" 26 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/bsddb3-6.1.0-r1000  USE="-doc" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3 -2.6 -2.7-pypy-2.0 -3.2 -3.4 (-3.5)" 333 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/exempi-2.2.1:2  USE="-examples -static-libs" 3,484 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.14:2  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 1,834 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/rdflib-4.1.2-r1000  USE="berkdb -examples -html5lib -sparql {-test}" PYTHON_ABIS="2.7 3.3 -2.6 -2.7-jython -2.7-pypy-2.0 -3.1 -3.2 -3.4 (-3.5)" 849 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r1  USE="nls (-selinux)" 351 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-getting-started-docs-3.14.1  125,481 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2  USE="jpeg mmx png sse -cairo -debug -ffmpeg -jpeg2k -lensfun -openexr -raw -sdl -svg -umfpack" 7,327 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0  670 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/zeitgeist-0.9.14-r1  USE="datahub fts icu introspection nls -downloads-monitor -extensions -plugins -sql-debug -telepathy" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 763 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/gnome-sound-recorder-3.14.0.1  USE="-debug" 420 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/california-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 852 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-geosciences/gnome-maps-3.14.1.2  768 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-weather-3.14.1  10,274 kB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-client/geary-0.8.1  USE="nls" 809 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-clocks-3.14.1  852 kB

[ebuild  N    #] x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1  USE="{-test} -xinerama" 1,573 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.12.1  USE="gnome -fat -systemd" 1,413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/bijiben-3.14.1  606 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/gnome-music-3.14.1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3 (-python3_2) -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3 (-python3_2) -python3_4" 1,428 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.14.0  733 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.14.0 [3.12.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 264 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.1-r1:3.0 [3.12.0:3.0] USE="epiphany%* evolution%* games shotwell tracker" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.1:2.0 [3.12.0:2.0] USE="accessibility bluetooth cdr classic cups extras" 0 kB

Total: 28 packages (3 upgrades, 25 new), Size of downloads: 167,950 kB

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.14.0

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.1-r1

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.14.1[extras]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask/00-gentoo:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2014)

# Masked for removal in a month.

# Obsolete and unmaintained for years. You should switch

# to one of the many available alternatives like (#508854):

# - >=gnome-base/gnome-3.12 (either with standard or 'Classic' modes)

# - gnome-extra/cinnamon

# - mate-base/mate

# - xfce-base/xfce4-meta

# - ...

#<media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.10

=x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

Ich frage mich wie da auf einmal Metacity reinkommt, Gnome benutzt doch normal keinen Metacity.

Dann habe ich mal folgendes versucht:

```
jochen@localhost:~$ sudo emerge -uavDN @world --autounmask-keep-masks

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied 

dependencies:

gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-wm/metacity-3.14.0" have 

been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your 

request:

- x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask/00-gentoo:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (11 Oct 2014)

# Masked for removal in a month.

# Obsolete and unmaintained for years. You should switch

# to one of the many available alternatives like (#508854):

# - >=gnome-base/gnome-3.12 (either with standard or 'Classic' modes)

# - gnome-extra/cinnamon

# - mate-base/mate

# - xfce-base/xfce4-meta

# - ...

#<media-libs/clutter-gst-2.0.10

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.14.0" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied 

dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps:3.0

gnome-base/gnome:2.0

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> >>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> >>> No outdated packages were found on your system.
```

Und jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Wie bekomme ich wieder ein sauberes System hin?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst =x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1 in die Datei /etc/portage/package.unmask eintragen.

----------

## jochenf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du musst =x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1 in die Datei /etc/portage/package.unmask eintragen.

 

Das mit dem unmask hatte ich ja schon probiert, siehe zweiter Codeblock. Aber dann kommen andere Fehler hoch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du wirst dann am Ende aber aufgefordert, die Änderungen an der Datei zu übernehmen. Das hast du wohl nicht gemacht. Trage es einfach mal manuell ein, wie ich es geschrieben habe und dann probiere erneut.

Es wundert mich aber, wieso du schon Gnome 3.14 hast, das ist doch aktuell noch gar nicht im portage sondern erst im overlay.

----------

## jochenf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es wundert mich aber, wieso du schon Gnome 3.14 hast, das ist doch aktuell noch gar nicht im portage sondern erst im overlay.

 

Interessant. Das hat's mir einfach mit "emerge gnome" installiert. Vielleicht wird das bei Funtoo anders gehandhabt? Wie finde ich raus woran das liegt? Wie könnte ich das auf 3.12 downgraden? Ich bin nicht auf 3.14 scharf, lieber was stabiles.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit dem Downgrade ist nicht so ganz einfach, weil da eine Latte von 100 Dateien dranhängt, die man manuell maskieren muss. Und du genau wissen musst, welche Version. Auf alle Fälle ist Gnome 3.14 im Gentoo-Portage noch experimentell und es kann daher zu solchen Problemen kommen, wie du es gerade hattest. Ich kenne funtoo nicht, kann ich jetzt nichts zu sagen.

Hast du es denn jetzt mal probiert, es manuell einzutragen?

----------

## jochenf

Ich kann das erst heute Abend testen, sitze gerade auf Arbeit.

Aber dass Gnome 3.14 noch experimentell ist, ist eine interessante Info. Experimentelle Software will ich eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich doch statt Funtoo lieber Gentoo nehmen? Dachte halt Funtoo wäre moderner, weil es mit git arbeitet statt mit rsync. Vielleicht würde es auch helfen statt "Funtoo Current" (was die auf ihrer Homepage empfehlen) besser "Funtoo Stable" zu nehmen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie alt die Software in "stable" ist. Ein Gnome 3.4 wie bei Debian wollte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr unbedingt haben. Halbwegs aktuell sollte es schon sein, nur eben auch nicht experimentell.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann würde ich dir gentoo testing empfehlen. Da ist Gnome 3.12 aktuell und 3.14 wird demnächst kommen. Aktuell muss man mit solchen Problemen rechnen, die du gerade hast. Probier es heute Abend mal aus, dann sehen wir weiter.

----------

## jochenf

Bevor ich zu Gentoo wechsel noch eine wichtige Frage: läuft das Gnome bei Gentoo auch ohne systemd? Das wäre mir nämlich wichtig, das war auch der Grund mich nach Alternativen umzusehen, Debian führt mit Jessie nämlich zwingend systemd ein.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> =x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1 

 Huch, bei Gentoo gibt es nur die Version 2.34.13. Bei Gentoo wird gerade Gnome-2 Zeug aufgeräumt und daher maskiert. Wie es bei Funtoo ist weiss ich nicht. Kann es sein dass Du Gentoo-Portage mit Funtoo gemischt hast so dass Gentoo-Block jetzt zieht? Oder dass Du im Git zu einer "falschen" Branch gerutscht bist? Im funtoo-gnome-overlay/master habe ich nachgeschaut, dort ist nur >=x11-wm/metacity-3.15.1 maskiert, da dürfte es also nicht zu dem Problem kommen. Evtl. wäre Dir im Funtoo-Forum besser geholfen.

Bei Gentoo ist es leider auch so dass Gnome-3 nur noch mit systemd supported wird. Aber andere Desktops laufen weiterhin mit OpenRC was immer noch Gentoo-Standard ist.

----------

## jochenf

Hi Bell. bisher habe ich noch gar nichts in Richtung Portage oder Overlays gemacht, wüsste als Newbie auch gar nicht wie das geht. Bin einfach nur stur dieser Anleitung gefolgt: http://www.funtoo.org/Funtoo_Linux_Installation

Die Funtoo Leute übernehmen ja täglich alle Packages von Gentoo, möglicherweise haben die da was zerschossen?

Gibt es ein deutschsprachiges Funtoo-Forum?

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *jochenf wrote:*   

> Bevor ich zu Gentoo wechsel noch eine wichtige Frage: läuft das Gnome bei Gentoo auch ohne systemd? Das wäre mir nämlich wichtig, das war auch der Grund mich nach Alternativen umzusehen, Debian führt mit Jessie nämlich zwingend systemd ein.

 

Meines Wissens gibt es gar keine Distribution mehr, die ein aktuelles Gnome 3 (>=3.8 ) ohne Systemd anbietet. GDM, Gnome Power Management bestehen seither auf Systemd. Einige Distributionen (z.B. Gentoo, Ubuntu, Debian) haben bis Mitte 2013 noch versucht kein Systemd für Gnome 3 vorrauszusetzen, aber seit 3.8 geht das wohl nicht mehr.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, das ist so. Gnome ohne systemd geht nicht mehr. Es gibt da noch einige, die sich dagegen wehren und dafür im Code rumpatchen. Besonders bei BSD, die ja keine andere Wahl haben. Aber der ungepatchte Code von Gnome braucht aktuell systemd. Da kann keine Distribution etwas dafür.

----------

## jochenf

Mist. Da bleib ich wohl besser erstmal bei Debian mit Gnome 3.4 und warte ab wie sich das entwickelt. Ich mag die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue des Herrn Poettering nicht, hab schon genug Ärger mit seinem Pulseaudio.    :Sad: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Unter Funtoo scheint Gnome auch ohne systemd zu laufen

http://forums.funtoo.org/index.php?/topic/111-gnome-312-is-here/

Ob es vollständig und ohne Einschränkungen läuft kann ich nicht sagen, ich nutze kein Gnome

----------

## jochenf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du musst =x11-wm/metacity-3.14.1 in die Datei /etc/portage/package.unmask eintragen.

 

Das hat geklappt! Bis auf ein kleines Abhängigkeitsproblem zwischen empathy und udev läuft jetzt alles.

Und ja, ich kann bestätigen dass Gnome 3.14.1 unter Funtoo ohne systemd läuft. Bisher scheint alles zu klappen. Suspend/Resume läuft out-of-the-box nach Installation von acpid, Batterieanzeige geht, konnte bisher keinen Haken feststellen.

Nur mit den Fonts bin ich noch nicht glücklich. Ich hab zwar Infinality aktiviert, und es hat sich auch verbessert, aber manche Schriften sind immer noch pixelig. Die Beschreibung hier ist anscheinend nicht mehr aktuell: http://www.funtoo.org/Fonts

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man die Fonts für Infinality konfigurieren muss? (welche enable und welche disable?)

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich hab bei mir folgendes eingetstellt

 *Quote:*   

> eselect infinality list | grep "*"
> 
>   [2]   infinality *
> 
> [jean ~] % eselect lcdfilter list | grep "*"
> ...

 

Bin zufrieden damit.

----------

## musv

Mal ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:

 *jochenf wrote:*   

> hab schon genug Ärger mit seinem Pulseaudio.   

 

Pulseaudio braucht man nicht zwingend. Kannst du getrost deinstallieren. Sogar Skype läuft mittlerweile wieder. Und außer Skype ist mir bisher noch keine Anwendung untergekommen, die unbedingt Pulseaudio haben will. 

 *jochenf wrote:*   

> Nur mit den Fonts bin ich noch nicht glücklich. Ich hab zwar Infinality aktiviert, und es hat sich auch verbessert, aber manche Schriften sind immer noch pixelig

 

Geht mir so ähnlich. Ich nutze ebenfalls Infinality. 

Leider verursacht Infinality bei mir ein ziemliches Problem. Ein Großteil an PDF-Dokumenten lässt sich nicht mehr drucken. Der Grund dafür ist das Rauskicken der Type1-Fonts. 

Mein Problem hab ich hier geschildert. Und obwohl ich nicht der erste damit bin, hab ich bisher keine Lösung dazu gefunden. Ich hab die Type1-Fonts dann halt wieder aktiviert.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Unter Funtoo scheint Gnome auch ohne systemd zu laufen
> 
> http://forums.funtoo.org/index.php?/topic/111-gnome-312-is-here/
> 
> Ob es vollständig und ohne Einschränkungen läuft kann ich nicht sagen, ich nutze kein Gnome

 

Danke für den Tipp. Hab das gleich mal ausprobiert. 

Drei Dinge die mir bei Funtoo bisher positiv aufgefallen sind: Gnome ohne Systemd, man kann mehr als ein Profil (eselect profile list) aktivieren und man hat all die Annehmlichkeiten von Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So positiv sehe ich das nicht. Gnome ohne systemd ist einfach gefrickel. Es muss der Code gepatcht werden. Da stellt sich die Frage, wohin das führt. Sieht man ja bei Ubuntu. Die haben ja auch in allem rumgepatcht und stehen jetzt vor einem Trümmerhaufen. Zur Zeit geht da doch gar nichts mehr weiter. Die Gnomeanwendungen bei Unity sind selbst bei 14.10 teilweise noch bei 3.10. Keines ihrer Projekte bekommen sie auf die Reihe.

Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum mit emerge gnome einfach so Version 3.14 installiert wird. Diese benötigt zur Installation noch ein paar manuelle Anpassungen. Wenn man es zur allgemeinen Nutzung freigibt, dann sollte so etwas eigentlich erledigt sein.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So positiv sehe ich das nicht. Gnome ohne systemd ist einfach gefrickel. Es muss der Code gepatcht werden. 

 

Ob das nun Gefrickel ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab mir weder die Patches von Funtoo noch den Code von Gnome angeschaut. Nach knapp drei Tagen Nutzung kann ich vorerst nur sagen, dass es ohne Funktionseinschränkungen und stabil läuft. Warum ist das Gefrickel? Hast Du genauere Infos dazu?

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Genauso verstehe ich nicht, warum mit emerge gnome einfach so Version 3.14 installiert wird. Diese benötigt zur Installation noch ein paar manuelle Anpassungen. Wenn man es zur allgemeinen Nutzung freigibt, dann sollte so etwas eigentlich erledigt sein.

 

Funtoo hat einen eigenen Portage Tree. In diesen werden zwar zweimal täglich die Gentoo Neuerungen automatisch gemerged aber dennoch hat Funtoo dort für einige Pakete eigene Patches und eigene Ebuilds. Gnome 3.14 war bei Funtoo auch ein paar Wochen in einem Funtoo Gnome Overlay um das dort zu testen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Tests erfolgreich waren und alle Patches eingepflegt wurden bevor es in den normalen Funtoo Tree gewandert ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Funtoo hat einen eigenen Portage Tree. In diesen werden zwar zweimal täglich die Gentoo Neuerungen automatisch gemerged aber dennoch hat Funtoo dort für einige Pakete eigene Patches und eigene Ebuilds. Gnome 3.14 war bei Funtoo auch ein paar Wochen in einem Funtoo Gnome Overlay um das dort zu testen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Tests erfolgreich waren und alle Patches eingepflegt wurden bevor es in den normalen Funtoo Tree gewandert ist.

 

Wenn alles perfekt funktionieren würde, dann wäre dieser Thread doch nie entstanden. Dieser Thread zeigt doch, dass du damit falsch liegst, von was du ausgehst.

Overlay bedeutet nicht, dass die Software alle 5 Minuten abstürzt. Es bedeutet, dass man manuell Hand anlegen muss. Und erst, wenn das beseitigt ist, gehört es in den portage. Ich schaue mir Gnome 3.14 an, solange es bei gentoo ist. Es läuft wunderbar stabil, aber bei der Installation musste ich schon etwas nachhelfen. Für ein Overlay ok, für den normalen Anwender nicht.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn alles perfekt funktionieren würde, dann wäre dieser Thread doch nie entstanden. Dieser Thread zeigt doch, dass du damit falsch liegst, von was du ausgehst.

 

Dieser Thread ist entstanden, weil gnome-tweak-tool Metacity als Abhängigkeit hat und Metacity sich nicht mit Mutter (oder anderen Gnome 3.14 Paketen) verträgt. Metacity ist schon zurecht maskiert.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Overlay bedeutet nicht, dass die Software alle 5 Minuten abstürzt. Es bedeutet, dass man manuell Hand anlegen muss. Und erst, wenn das beseitigt ist, gehört es in den portage. Ich schaue mir Gnome 3.14 an, solange es bei gentoo ist. Es läuft wunderbar stabil, aber bei der Installation musste ich schon etwas nachhelfen. Für ein Overlay ok, für den normalen Anwender nicht.

 

Bei Funtoo musste ich für Gnome 3.14 bei zwei Testinstallationen nicht "Hand anlegen". Es ist dort somit zurecht im normalen (current) Tree. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln. Ich schätze Gentoo sehr und es läuft bei mir auf 4 von 6 aktiven Systemen. Das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. Auf den beiden anderen (Desktop Systeme) ist es natürlich trotz Funtoo Tests auch noch installiert. Aber wenn Du Funtoo Unprofessionalität (Gefrickel, mangelnde Qualität) vorwirfst, kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen.

----------

## bell

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich sehe Funtoo als eine Art Gentoo-2. Funtoo ist wie auch Gentoo von Daniel Robbins und ist gegründet worden um konzeptionelle Änderungen zu machen ohne die Gentoo-Stabilität zu beeinträchtigen. Die Qualität ist aber die selbe. Funtoo geht an einigen Stellen neue Wege, auf die Gentoo nur schwierig zu bringen wäre, genau wegen der Erwartungshaltung dass man stable nicht mehr manuell die Hand anlegen muss.

Beide Projekte haben eine Daseins-Berechtigung, stehen nicht in Konkurrenz zu einander und ergänzen sich.

----------

## misterjack

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Aber wenn Du Funtoo Unprofessionalität (Gefrickel, mangelnde Qualität) vorwirfst, kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen.

 

Dazu sollteste aber auch Ahnung von der Materie haben, die du nicht hast. Lesetipp: http://blogs.gnome.org/ovitters/2013/09/25/gnome-and-logindsystemd-thoughts/ + http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit/

 *Quote:*   

> ConsoleKit is currently not actively maintained.

 

Dass Funtoo tote Pferde reitet ist unprofessionell.

 *jochenf wrote:*   

> Ich mag die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue des Herrn Poettering nicht, hab schon genug Ärger mit seinem Pulseaudio.   

 

Der nächste ohne Plan. http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths.html „1. Myth: systemd is monolithic.“ wurde für dich geschrieben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich mir den Zustand so ansehe, in dem sich Ubuntu und noch viel mehr Mint befinden, dann ist das für mich unprofessionelles Gefrickel. Sie bekommen ihre Alleingänge nicht mehr gestemmt und stecken fest. Und ich sehe da bei Funtoo jetzt nicht die Entwicklerkapazitäten, um so ein Gnome auf die Dauer zu stemmen.

Und wenn du Gnome 3.14 unter Funtoo problemlos installieren konntest, dann ist das kein Beweis dafür, dass es ins portage gehört. Denn wie gesagt, es gibt diesen Thread nun mal. Ich musste da massiv Hand anlegen. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon einige Zeit her, kann sein, dass es aktuell durchläuft.

Uselessd ist z.B. ein Projekt, mit dem man einige Kritik an systemd ausräumen kann. Da halte ich es für wesentlich sinnvoller, alle Kräfte in dieses Projekt zu konzentrieren, als wenn jetzt jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Uselessd

 

Bringt bei Gnome nur nicht viel, da sie den logind rausgeworfen haben, der aber gebraucht wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Uselessd 
> 
> Bringt bei Gnome nur nicht viel, da sie den logind rausgeworfen haben, aber gebraucht wird.

 

Das ist schlecht. Den Hauptvorteil von uselessd habe ich darin gesehen, es dort einzusetzen, wo man auf systemd angewiesen ist aber den ganzen Rattenschwanznicht will.

----------

## franzf

Aber an Alternativen für logind (die dann auch ohne systemd oder uselessd laufen) wird gearbeitet.

Betreffend Gnome ohne systemd bei Funtoo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass das beschnitten ist, z.B. geht kein Suspend und kein Power-Management (Runterfahren wenn Batterie leer geht). Also quasi nutzlos für mobile Geräte.

----------

## misterjack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> wo man auf systemd angewiesen ist aber den ganzen Rattenschwanznicht will.

 

das nicht denke ich mir mal dazu  :Wink: 

Ich habe umseitig schon den Link gebracht, dieser „rattenschwanz“ wird einem nicht aufgezwungen. Du kannst selbst entscheiden, welche Teile von systemd du installieren willst oder nicht. (siehe z.b. systemd/MinimalBuilds)

Nun, ich habe es durch Gnome auch „zwangsverordnet“ bekommen und aufgrund des üblichen Hatesprechs erst nicht viel davon gehalten. Bis ich mich genauer damit beschäftigt habe, wie ich z.b. den logind einzeln verwenden könnte mit herkömmlichen OpenRC. Habs recht schnell sein gelassen, als ich tiefer in die Materie eingestiegen bin und die vorherrschende Blabla-Meinungsäußerungen beiseite gelassen hab. Als Resultat hab ich vor kurzem erst sechs Rootserver und weitere acht Vserver von Openrc zu systemd migriert. 

Warum? Der zeitliche Mehraufwand wird sich rasch amortisieren, da die Kisten jetzt schneller und einfacher wartbar sind. Unit-Files wie services (das Äquivalent zu initscripts) sind bedeutend verständlicher und schnell zu schreiben für eigene Dienste etc…

Ich kann voll verstehen, dass so gut wie jede Distro auf systemd aufgesprungen ist.

Übrigens, System hat lediglich drei harte Abhängigkeiten: glibc, libcap und dbus. Riesen Rattenschwanz  :Wink:  Der Rest ist das, was $Nutzer draus macht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> wo man auf systemd angewiesen ist aber den ganzen Rattenschwanznicht will.

 

Aber der Rattenschwanz an Abhängigkeiten ergibt sich ja oft aus der Problematik eines dualen Bootsystems. Systemd und open-rc. Oder eben jeweils einzeln. Bei einer Neuinstallation ist das noch ziemlich übersichtlich. Bei einem Update von und zu. Eher etwas ärgerlich.

Ich habe aktuell kein Problem mit Systemd. Würde aber gerne auf meinem Server darauf verzichten. Gut da habe ich auch kein Gnome 3 installiert.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Als Resultat hab ich vor kurzem erst sechs Rootserver und weitere acht Vserver von Openrc zu systemd migriert.
> 
> Warum? Der zeitliche Mehraufwand wird sich rasch amortisieren, da die Kisten jetzt schneller und einfacher wartbar sind. Unit-Files wie services (das Äquivalent zu initscripts) sind bedeutend verständlicher und schnell zu schreiben für eigene Dienste etc…
> 
> Ich kann voll verstehen, dass so gut wie jede Distro auf systemd aufgesprungen ist.

 

Nun vielleicht werde ich das dann doch wieder ins Auge fassen.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Aber wenn Du Funtoo Unprofessionalität (Gefrickel, mangelnde Qualität) vorwirfst, kann ich das so nicht stehen lassen. 
> 
> Dazu sollteste aber auch Ahnung von der Materie haben, die du nicht hast. Lesetipp: http://blogs.gnome.org/ovitters/2013/09/25/gnome-and-logindsystemd-thoughts/ + http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit/
> 
>  *Quote:*   ConsoleKit is currently not actively maintained. 
> ...

 

Das hättest Du auch etwas netter sagen können. Ich habe schließlich weiter oben nach Informationen gefragt, warum das Gefrickel ist. 

ConsoleKit ist auch nicht die einzige nicht aktiv weiter entwickelte Software im Tree. Dass das allerdings keine Dauerlösung darstellt ist natürlich klar.

In der Begründung dafür dass Systemd nicht-monolitisch ist (Myth 1), verweist LP darauf dass man einzelne Bestandteile auch ohne Systemd verwenden kann als Beispiel wird neben zwei anderen udev genannt. Dass dieses Beispiel nicht mehr lange gültig ist, hat er selbst schon angekündigt. Der andere Link sagt auch aus, dass logind nicht (mehr) ohne Systemd funktioniert. Es mag ja sein, dass Systemd (Stand Januar 2013) aus fast 70 verschiedenen Binaries besteht und somit intern modular aufgebaut ist. Defacto ist es bei der Nutzung der "Module" aber so, dass man zu "alles oder nichts" gezwungen wird.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und wenn du Gnome 3.14 unter Funtoo problemlos installieren konntest, dann ist das kein Beweis dafür, dass es ins portage gehört. Denn wie gesagt, es gibt diesen Thread nun mal. Ich musste da massiv Hand anlegen. Aber das ist jetzt auch schon einige Zeit her, kann sein, dass es aktuell durchläuft.

 

3.14 ist dort auch erst seit etwas mehr als einer Woche im normalen Tree.

----------

## misterjack

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Defacto ist es bei der Nutzung der "Module" aber so, dass man zu "alles oder nichts" gezwungen wird.

 

Du hast dir da ein paar oberflächige Tatsachen zusammen gesuch und leitest obige Aussage davon ab. Nunja, mein Apell, sich richtig mit einer Sache auseinanderzusetzen, scheint hier verlorene Liebesmüh zu sein. Kein Grund, netter zu sein  :Razz: 

----------

## bell

Kaum kommen Stichwörter Gnome+systemd zusammen vor, bricht eine OT-Diskussion aus. Dann trage ich auch mal was bei.  :Wink: 

Wenn ein Paket wirklich modular wäre dann gäbe es bei Gentoo einen USE-Expand btw. Use-Flags für die einzelnen Module. Oder einzelne Ebuilds für einzelne Module. Das sehe ich bei systemd nicht. => nicht modular => ein Klotz. Und es kommen noch mehr "Module" nach und nach da rein egal ob man die haben will oder nicht. Und spätestens wenn ein "callhomed" oder "backdoord" da mit drin sind ist es zu spät.   :Confused: 

Ich glaube schon dass systemd technisch was gutes ist und eine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Aber die Politik mit der dieses Projekt vorangetrieben wird, gefällt mir nicht.

Zurück zum Topic. Wusste gar nicht dass es auch metacity-3 für Gnome-3 gibt. Im Gentoo-Portage gab es nur metacity-2, inzwischen komplett aus Portage raus. Kann einer erklären wieso es bei Gentoo kein metacity-3 gibt?

----------

## misterjack

 *bell wrote:*   

> Wenn ein Paket wirklich modular wäre dann gäbe es bei Gentoo einen USE-Expand btw. Use-Flags für die einzelnen Module. Oder einzelne Ebuilds für einzelne Module. Das sehe ich bei systemd nicht. => nicht modular => ein Klotz.

 

Ich war jetzt echt ne Minute sprachlos und hoffe, dass du das nicht wirklich glaubst, sondern nur trollen wolltest. Ansonsten sei dir folgendes empfohlen:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/systemd/systemd-217-r2.ebuild unpack

cd /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/systemd-217-r2/work/systemd-217/

./configure --help=short

```

 :Wink: 

----------

